# Eclpise Visual Editor



## BennyS (6. Mrz 2011)

Hi Leut,

seit kurzem hab ich da ein Problem mit meinem Eclipse und zwar teigt er mir im Visual Editor meine Oberfläche an und darunter die Oberfläche ein zweites mal. Das nervt richtig was hab ich da gemacht???
mfg.
BennyS


----------



## Raziell (7. Mrz 2011)

Du könntest das PlugIn einfach mal rausschmeissen und neu installieren.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2011)

Nimm den Window Builder Pro, der VE ist tot und wird durch WBP abgelöst.


----------

